# The most vulnerable body part/s for injuries



## s2184 (27 Jun 2014)

Greetings!

I worked in warehouse for a while, and I hurt my back so many times. In warehouse jobs (general labor/material handler position) workers are more vulnerable for & risk hurting their backs.  :facepalm:

If you were/are in forces, what body part/s you think (to a particular job) the most vulnerable /or most frequent one/s for injuries?

It took me years to find out my own resolution that works so well to protect me from back pain. In your experience, what resolution work/ed for you?

Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (27 Jun 2014)

Back and feet for me...

Both are screwed up and if I don't train religiously, they kill me!


----------



## CombatDoc (27 Jun 2014)

s2184 said:
			
		

> If you were/are in forces, what body part/s you think (to a particular job) the most vulnerable /or most frequent one/s for injuries?


These data are available and have been published by D Med Pol. IIRC, the two most frequently injured systems are the brain and MSK.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2014)

Shoulders, back and ankles.

My ankles have been beat to rat crap but are still serviceable


----------



## Armymedic (27 Jun 2014)

Brain.

Either by trauma, chemical imbalance or combination of both.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2014)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Brain.
> 
> Either by trauma, chemical imbalance or combination of both.



Which reminds me I have to under go a brain MRI soon. To see if I actually HAVE a brain.....


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2014)

The junk - most of our body armour doesn't cover it well.

Of course, some people are naturally better hidden than others... >

MM


----------



## s2184 (29 Jun 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Back and feet for me...
> 
> Both are screwed up and if I don't train religiously, they kill me!



Have you tried massage (by yourself) in a frequent basis? after correcting root causes, and with massage (thighs, abdomen, and back with baby oil, + with water in shower) i was able to cope with back pain. I try to avoid uneven forces between each legs passed down through them, and keep my legs together as close as possible while i lift something or carry heavy weights. I avoid twisting my body while lifting. I pass the weight to the knees when I lift something (by bending my knees). I am sure you know all these tricks. But, I think it is all about how serious you apply them.


----------



## s2184 (29 Jun 2014)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> These data are available and have been published by D Med Pol. IIRC, the two most frequently injured systems are the brain and MSK.



Thank you for the information. I am interested in looking at these data. I will post them here if I am lucky finding them in Google search.


----------



## s2184 (29 Jun 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Shoulders, back and ankles.
> 
> My ankles have been beat to rat crap but are still serviceable



I used to have ankle problem when I was playing soccer. What remedies you use for your ankle difficulties? No solution for wear and tear?


----------



## s2184 (29 Jun 2014)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Brain.
> 
> Either by trauma, chemical imbalance or combination of both.



Head injuries are scary. I heard (from a BBC documentary) that chemical imbalance also causes mental difficulties.


----------



## s2184 (29 Jun 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Which reminds me I have to under go a brain MRI soon. To see if I actually HAVE a brain.....



Someone said, she had an MRI recently because the specialist suspected tumor in her brain, but later only to found out she had to get psychotherapy for stress, and depression.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Jun 2014)

Fighter Pilot Injuries: Mostly self-induced after a hard night at the bar!  (Just kidding)

For the most part, fighter pilots have neck/back problems because of the gear we wear (LPSV is horrible and the helmet) and the Gs we pull.  I exercise my neck and shoulders and I personally never had any issues.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2014)

s2184 said:
			
		

> I used to have ankle problem when I was playing soccer. What remedies you use for your ankle difficulties? No solution for wear and tear?



Strengthen your calves and the muscles around your ankles, make sure you have good balance and have good foot wear.  Learn how to tape yourself properly for your vulnerable sports.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jun 2014)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Fighter Pilot Injuries: Mostly self-induced after a hard night at the bar!  (Just kidding)



Not to mention severe ego brusing; from losing all the hot women to the SF operators in the bar.

That is why you drink so much.

 >


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jun 2014)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> For the most part, fighter pilots have neck/back problems because of the gear we wear (LPSV is horrible and the helmet) and the Gs we pull.  I exercise my neck and shoulders and I personally never had any issues.



Better to say that you haven't had issues yet; as your years and flight hours add up, you likely will see some issues.  Other issues I've seen with some pilots are various forms of hearing loss, and some with carpal tunnel & related symptoms.

Unfortunately, equipment ergonomics is often an afterthought in design (and not just for pilots).  Which leads to injury.


----------



## medicineman (30 Jun 2014)

Kinesiology folks at UNB were doing a large study on rotary wing tac air guys (especially the FE's) for early onset of degenerative neck problems due to the poor ergonomics of the helmets and accessories and rapid direction changes...the results I do believe are out.  Hopefully DRDC will come up with something to aid in preventing all that besides making everyone do neck bridging exercises nightly to strengthen their neck muscles.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Kinesiology folks at UNB were doing a large study on rotary wing tac air guys (especially the FE's) for early onset of degenerative neck problems due to the poor ergonomics of the helmets and accessories and rapid direction changes...the results I do believe are out.  Hopefully DRDC will come up with something to aid in preventing all that besides making everyone do neck bridging exercises nightly to strengthen their neck muscles.
> 
> MM


Related to that, here's some DRDC research on how much weight one can get away with tacking onto a helmet.


----------



## Loachman (30 Jun 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Hopefully DRDC will come up with something to aid in preventing all that besides making everyone do neck bridging exercises nightly to strengthen their neck muscles.



And I will bet money that it will be no more practical than their "solution" to a zipper that needed to be six inches longer.


----------

